# Field bred labs are hyper...



## CWatson (Feb 5, 2011)

... at least that's what a lot of show breeders claim. I'm guessing you guys would probably know more about it than them! 

We're looking at getting a puppy out of a FC x JH breeding. We want to have him as a family pet. He would sleep indoors (in a crate) at night and be in and out of the house during the day. We live within walking distance of a river/backwater of a lake, so he would get plenty of chances to swim and run around.

I want a dog with health clearances. Lots and lots of them, throughout the pedigree. The only dogs I've found like that are FC lines and bench CH lines. The prices on the field litters are usually much more do-able.

I just worry that I'm going to bring the puppy home and it's going to be a whirlwind of craziness that destroys my home and eats my children. (Really, some of the show breeders make out like a field bred dog in novice hands will turn into a gremlin.)

I've read through the forums some, but I don't really understand some of the lingo. Dogs are hot, driven, etc. Does that translate as hyper? I'm guessing they can't all be too hyper, because they have to be so obedient and trained to earn their FC. 

I hope I haven't offended anyone, I'm really not trying to suggest that field bred dogs are inferior. I've just read a lot about the laid back temperament of show lines, and how they make "better" pets. I thought I'd go straight to the source and get your opinion on the suitability of a field bred dog for a family pet.

Thanks in advance to anyone who answers this!

Cindy


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

Congrats on your new pup, exciting. Curious though as to why you chose a field bred lab with what looks to be at a real nice breeding without knowing anymore for a house pet? do you atleast plan on hunting or doing anything with the dog other than a house dog 

As to the rest....key would is "trained" but other than that here we go.......... :razz:


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

OK= No Body shoot nobody till I get back.

I'm fixing a drink and getting some eats going.

Be nice to tha noob.

British Labs regards

Bubba


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Field bred labs can make wonderful pets. I think the biggest problem and misconception people have about them is as puppies they require some training to divert their energy, plus you have to keep in mind labs tend to be very puppyish until 2-3 years old. But that's the breed in general - lab puppies are a lot of work and if you don't have some time to train them when they are young you could be in for a bumpy ride.

BTW all my "kids" sleep in the house and are part of the family! 

Good luck, I'd recommend finding an OB club in the area or better yet a retriever club. Agility is also another wonderful opition!

FOM


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

CWatson said:


> ... at least that's what a lot of show breeders claim. I'm guessing you guys would probably know more about it than them!
> 
> We're looking at getting a puppy out of a FC x JH breeding. We want to have him as a family pet. He would sleep indoors (in a crate) at night and be in and out of the house during the day. We live within walking distance of a river/backwater of a lake, so he would get plenty of chances to swim and run around.
> 
> ...





> Just as with humans, hyperactivity is a true disorder with canines, but *many dogs are mistaken for being hyperactive when they are actually just of an energetic *breed. Hunting and working breeds, as well as mixed dogs related to any of these breeds, naturally have high energy levels, and young or intact males can be expected to be amongst the most energetic individuals.


Yes ! Energetic would probaly be a better choice for a word.

john


----------



## CWatson (Feb 5, 2011)

> Curious though as to why you chose a field bred lab with what looks to be at a real nice breeding without knowing anymore for a house pet?


Honestly, I typed "chocolate lab OFA CERF EIC CNM" into google, and found an ad on gundogbreeders.com. The hip clearances on the pedigree are what got me. We had a GSD with hip dysplaysia when I was growing up, and I want to do everything I can to make sure this puppy comes from a good background. I've heard that OFA excellent parents can have puppies with bad hips, but I'm hoping the chance of that happening would be less if the grandparents and great-grandparents were also good.



> do you atleast plan on hunting or doing anything with the dog other than a house dog


Mmmmm, not really. (Don't shoot!) It does seem like a waste of a good hunting dog, to keep him as a pet... but the show bred puppies are sooooo much more expensive. We plan to take whatever puppy we get to puppy obedience classes. Also, I stay at home, so I'll have lots of time to work with him. Besides, he wouldn't really be wasted, he'd be loved!!!!!



> Be nice to tha noob.


Thanks! Everything I've read on here has seemed pretty nice. I was a little nervous about posting and showing my ignorance, but I've heard the show breeders' side of the story and I wanted to hear yours too.

Cindy


----------



## copterdoc (Mar 26, 2006)

If you want a pet only, I wouldn't recommend a breeding out of a FC.

Field bred dogs need a job. They need to work, or they will never be "happy". They will express their energy and work ethic, in inappropriate ways.

I have never seen a bench bred dog that ever got really excited about anything except food. That doesn't mean they won't destroy your stuff. They just won't climb on your roof, to eat your shingles.


----------



## davewolfe (Mar 22, 2010)

My experience has been, all labs will eat any thing they can get there teeth into untill there about 2 years of age. Ft/HT labs have to be smart to learn everything it takes to be competive. But they need a JOB or they will get board and get in trouble. This doesn't have to be ft/ht ing, but you will need to find them a job. They really like to work, you can tell when they are doing something that makes them feel like there are doing important work. I had an old man friend, his lab help him carpenter. The dog carryed tools, road in the truck. This dog thought he had to get up and go to work every day like you and I. My ft/ht dogs will lay around the house and be happy but only for so long.

Good luck


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

This is by far the best darn RTF Friday night we've had in a long time. I'm with Bubba, I need to go get a beer.

I love this site!!! 

falling over again regards,


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Cindy, I have 4 very high energy Field Trial dogs.
They all 4 are very laid back and calm when they are in the house. I don't know if that is because of obedience or because they have a job and get lots of exercise.
I would ask whether you know if the JH parent of your pup is field bred. Many JH's aren't

I also agree with FOM that the breed is generally more "puppyish" for a longer period. My oldest is 5 and still has a LOT of puppy in him.

I'd guess you will have no problems based on what you say about you being able to give pup plenty of exercise

Good Luck and Enjoy


----------



## CWatson (Feb 5, 2011)

Ah, now I'm even more confused! 

Really, I do appreciate the feedback. 

The puppy I'm interested in is FC-AFC Way Da Go Call of the Wild (Drake) x DreamMeyer Echos's Rosey Gates JH (Rose)

(I don't know if Nancy is on these boards, if so... Hi Nancy!! We're thinking about a male now instead of a female!)

Rose's sire is FC/AFC High Tech CEO, I would post the link to the pedigree, but the site won't let me because I'm too much of noob to get link-posting privileges. Maybe like this... http: //www. gundogbreeders. com/classifieds/15218. html and then you could remove the spaces if you wanted to see it.

I thought the price was nice for the health clearances, and the more I've read on here, it seems like the pedigree is really impressive, too. (I know, I'd be wasting it... I was expecting more flack about that...)

I probably should have posted that link in my original post. Oops. Maybe people who have seen these particular dogs might know more about their temperaments?



> This is by far the best darn RTF Friday night we've had in a long time. I'm with Bubba, I need to go get a beer.
> 
> I love this site!!!


Whatever the differences between field and show labs, the field PEOPLE generally seem to have a better sense of humor!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I know we squabble a lot over a bunch of nothing, but I don't think a puppy is wasted if it goes to a home where it will be loved, be part of the family, is trained to be a good citizen and taken care of....yeah I think most breeders would love to place all their dogs in performance homes, but a quality home is also preferred.

Good luck...


----------



## scott spalding (Aug 27, 2005)

Drake sleeps next to my three year old boy when he is home. Most days you will find him parked next to my desk at work when he is not at Truline with John and Amy. He knows when it's time to relax.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Field-bred Labs are NOT hyper! Show-bred Labs are NOT lazy!

Two false stereotypes postulated by those who don't know any better.

Both make excellent house-pets. I agree with those who say that field-bred Labs look for jobs, they desperately want something to do. Their instinct to work, desire to work, is heavily bred into them.


----------



## CWatson (Feb 5, 2011)

> Drake sleeps next to my three year old boy when he is home. Most days you will find him parked next to my desk at work when he is not at Truline with John and Amy. He knows when it's time to relax.


Awesome! I didn't know Drake's owner was on here... Sorry, Scott, I woulda asked you first! 

It sounds like he's got the temperament we're looking for, then. So maybe this could work...

I'm getting all excited, again! 

Does anyone know about Rose? I don't expect many people to have seen her in particular, since she's just got her JH. But maybe her lines in general? Any wild and ca-razy dogs back there? 

On a sad note, this thread has yet to turn up any hilarious disparaging remarks about show bred labs... *sigh*


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

One of our pups is crossed from a field bred sire and a bench bred dam, and he has such a WONDERFUL on/off switch. He is so mopey and I do say lazy, lol, around the yard and in the house, and the only time his switch turns on is when "I" want to go and do something, lol. He is hard charging when I ask him to be but other than that, he is really docile. Also he is 8 months old. 

Then I have a female pup out of an FC sire and she is really really great, very active (not hyper), but she isn't crazy at all, and very well behaved. She is out of FC AFC Land Ahoy. 

I just think like the others have said, if you do get an FC bred dog, they really enjoy a job to do otherwise they get bored. Even if it is something as walking him/her everyday or even playing fetch with a tennis ball, which by the way, is lots of great fun. If you do pick a pup out of FC parents, you can always chance your lucky by picking the calmest pup in the litter. Also with my experience, all our males have always been more calm than a female and easier to train and they have bonded with me personally better and the females have bonded with my husband much better.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I don't believe pups know their pedigree or care what titles their parents have. I think they can be just as happy having a tennis ball thrown by the kid they sleep with in bed every night as the one that trains for the field and I don't consider it a waste of that dog either. I think all pups deserve at minimum basic obedience/structure, regular attention and exercise regardless of breed or pedigree. Yep, I like putting my pups in HT/FT homes. I also like them being loved companions, not that the two cancel each other out. I've got two 10 week old Grady pups at the moment, nice as pie, calm, good natured, quiet, clean. I highly doubt they'd care or know if they were in a strictly companion home and I think either would do very well, much more stable pups than some lesser bred pups I've seen. Same with my Rough, Pirate and Cosmo offspring. I do, however, have one wild hare FC AFC yeller, she's not for the inactive, lol. Pick a breeder that has experience and knowledge of the parents and will help you choose the right pup in the litter, as much as that is possible at 7-8 weeks, then make sure you put the time and effort into training the pup to be a responsible companion. You're already ahead of the game by checking out health clearances.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

We have 3 high energy labs and one junk yard dog that my wife rescued from the side of the road. They all stay in the house and get along great with the grand kids. I'm not sure what you are looking for but if you get a Lab, you can't go wrong. Don't be afraid of a field bred dog.


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

Cindy,

A good breeder will temperament test a litter to pick the right dog for the right person with that persons desires in mind. You will be looking for the middle of the road dog, one that can work and one that can turn it off. Look at Anne's site, she does it all and well , http://www.windycanyonlabs.com/index.html . Also look at http://www.gracefarmsny.com/dog_camp_puppies.html , this line has the some FC, alot of MH,SH and JH hunt test dogs in the line along with som cd cdx and cgc (well mannered dogs) and show all in one. I have a YF with some of the same lineage and whe is the on / off dog as her mother was. Again, find a good breeder and tell them what you want and for what. they will guide you to the right dog, trust them as they have spent the most time with the pup, and let them pick the dog for you or let them at least give you two to pick from.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks Joe. I was just reading this post and was going to respond by saying I breed "tweeners"-- some more show bred (but show w/ decent performance backgrounds) than others, but even I have to admit--- my roughly 50/50 litter 2 yrs ago was only sold to motivated competition or very avid hunting homes for very good reason. The pup I would have sent to a field trialer on this board had an accomplished obedience trainer nearly in tears until she was thru the 1 yr point because that dog needed so much more mental stimulation than her older half sister w/ a similar pedigree (perhaps even more field). Thankfully the owner hung in there, got involved in other venues like agility and field and had the support of great trainers who saw the potential in the dog. Those trainers told her: THIS is your OTCH (obedience trial champion) dog-- which is what I told her when she came to see the litter. I told her she could take another girl too, but if she really wanted that OTCH potential-- this was the one. But also that life could be a challenge for awhile. And it was. Now the trainers are saying "This is your OTCH/MACH dog" and the field is left out only because she really lacks the time to do all 3 since she still has a full time job to do too.  But what a nightmare that girl would have been in a pet home! I own a sister too... she's been the most FUN dog to train and compete with but I had to be so much more disciplined w/ her as a puppy as well!!! But-- would I be as happy w/ her if I wasn't doing all the competition training? Heavens No! 

Extremely SMART dogs (which I believe field bred dogs are w/o a doubt!!!) NEED to be worked. Most FT labs belonging to folks on this forum are worked, and worked by people who know HOW to train dogs, and so those owners have a TOTALLY different perception of their dog than a pet owner (w/ that same dog) would have. I think we all need to be realistic. Smart dogs need jobs. They need more than just exercise (and most pet homes don't have free access to alot of safe acreage either). I also do rescue so I hear the stories of bad placements all too often. 

My advice to you is to find the litter that fits your lifestyle. Meet the parents and be comfortable with them as they are. There are plenty of nice litters out there w/ all the clearances. Look at generations beyond the parents too, esp for hip/elbow issues, if you don't know already to do that. I know the pedigree you are looking at is very sound health wise, but make sure the temperament/energy level of those pups fits your family's lifestyle. Good luck whatever your choice! Anne


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

*DO NOT BUY THE PUP UNTIL YOU HAVE DONE THE THE FOLLOWING.*

Too many people buy a pup with the breeder telling them "their" dog from "their" breeding can do it all.

The good news is you are at home and you said you will work the dog on obedience and take him to obedience class. That is good. 

Go to a licensed or sanctioned obedience event. Watch the different classes/levels. TALK TO THE KNOWLEDGEABLE FOLKS IN THE GALLERY. Once you have seen them all. You can set yourself a goal having watched the best obedience dogs and how their handlers perform and conduct themselves. Bring your kids along as they may catch the bug and want to achieve something with your new dog that you plan to buy.

Next go to a field trial and again watch the dog work. Take your camera/camcorder and capture the action.
One of the these events will have you saying I want to do this with my dog when I find a good recommended breeder.

Whatever gets you excited is the venue you where you seek out who is breeding the the top dogs.

In both camps you will meet some real nice folks. Regardless of the venue they all have a passion for their dogs.

If neither of those venues at either end of the spectrum appeal to you then something in between may. There is a dog ready to be you best buddy waiting for you to do something with. 

And if you don't have the time to develop the pup into a good citizen in the home and on walks in the neighborhood then you could always consider admiring the dog sitting quietly in your living room made of porcelain.


----------



## dreamer2385 (Jan 21, 2007)

one word of warning, if u get a field bred pup!??

u might JUST want to join the game, and your life will , indeed , be changed forever!! 

Good LUCK...

maria


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I think we also need to consider there's a difference between a dedicated pet home that understands the breed they want and are willing to put forth effort in that dog, vs the ding dongs who don't have a clue, aren't willing to learn, get a cute pup from a less than scrupulous breeder then when the teens hit, give up that pup as too much trouble. The ding dongs mostly aren't going to show up on a forum like this asking for help and IMO, don't deserve any kind of dog. Not every placement is perfect, there's only so much one can tell at 7-8 weeks, though you can usually get a handle on which pup shouldn't go to "just" a pet, but I think a well-bred field Lab should not be overly hyper nor unhappy being a companion _with a truly responsible family_. Doesn't always work that way, any more than they are all capable of being an FC or MH, but that is the goal. My grandsons have two of mine and their backyard is a common grounds shared by the neighborhood. One of my good friends has two of mine and she was a first time dog owner, they are 5 and 6 now and have always been fairly low key house dogs that get a ton of attention and exercise, though I will say they are both addicted to having a tennis ball thrown for them. I'm a dog snob with the best of them but not so elitist to the point that I think the only purpose of a Lab is for performance. The two dogs below are FC AFC x MH.
Bucky is 3 now, lives with a young professional couple, model citizen, apple of their eye. Littermate is running AA and had placements at 2 y/o. I'm happy with both of them.









Bailey just turned 2, second pup they bought from me, wanted a higher energy, athletic, intelligent Lab. They learned to use an ecollar and train her to be reliable on recall as she travels with them.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

As I type, my 8 yr old MH is in bed with our 17 yr old. The 3 yr old SH, is sleeping at my feet, and our 10 month old is on the couch with "mom". ALL of my field bred labs have had their moments. Like others have said, "they need a job", and with kids, you are at an advantage. I've owned 8 FT bred pups, and they have all had their wild eyed stages. It's like dealing with a hyperactive kid. Keep 'em busy and put that energy to good use.

Back in 1990 I ,like you, didnt hunt or shoot either. Well, until i bought my first lab. He was a big beautiful yellow lab male that I just wanted to have as a pet/ buddy. I was given some of the same advice that you're receiving from some very knowledgable RTFers. 
I began using a book to train for obedience. Then I became intrigued by all of the handling stuff, then I went out and bought 6 bumpers. Next thing you know, I'm standing at the line of a Senior Hunt test. The rest is history. 

Warning:LABS KINDOF HAVE A WAY OF TURNING YOU INTO WHAT THEY WANT YOU TO BE!!!!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

I think you will be just fine-just go for middle of the road. You don't need to be thinking OTCH/MACH, just good exercise and obedience classes. If you get interested in hunt test, great, but you will have an intelligent dog you can have FUN with that catches on. You are hearing the typical marketing from the Conformation side who don't have a clue that field champions don't have to be hyper and just because a dog is hyper doesn't mean they are field trial material. Manyhyper dogs are washed out because they can't focus. I have a 4 month old out of the same combination and she lounges with the adults like a pro. I breed for dogs that can be part of the family, and some of my dogs are back there in that pedigree.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Puppies are pretty much what you make them. My field bred dogs are very laid back when not working. Just raise them like your kids and they will be fine. But then again some people do not know how to raise their kids either, not saying your one of them just saying.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

I'm going to re-post my first post, I think it says it all ....



> Just as with humans, hyperactivity is a true disorder with canines, but many dogs are mistaken for being hyperactive when they are actually just of an energetic breed. Hunting and working breeds, as well as mixed dogs related to any of these breeds, naturally have high energy levels, and young or intact males can be expected to be amongst the most energetic individuals.


In most cases sound informal obedience, adequate exercise. and plenty of pack interaction, good food, lodging health care, and a safe play area is all that is necessary for canine good citizenship and a well rounded dog. 

john


----------



## robertnla (Oct 16, 2008)

Give um lots of toys, attention and love. They will in return give more than you ever dreamed of. FT dogs are breed for intelligence not just to be pretty. Of course it is a plus when they are smart and good looking to boot.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

OK, a few years ago a friend of mine asked me to research litters for her online. She wanted a dog and companion that was bright, biddable and could keep up with her.

She is a very active lady who runs every day and takes great care of her dogs. I found a Code Blue litter for here with a pup available and she has had him for several years now. She has everything she wants in this pup.

He is field trial bred, but has a very physically active life. That is the key. Keep the pup engaged, but well bred FT dogs are fine in the house if they have a job to do outside of the house.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

ALL young dogs, regardless of breed and future lifestyle, need to learn manners and obedience. If you are want a good pet, you will have to put the time in to give the dog what it needs. Both my labs are sired by FC-AFC dogs with lots of field trial blood throughout their entire pedigrees. They are energetic hunters and love to train. They are lazy slugs in the house, because they go outside and do something everyday-they are happy dogs. One thing to be careful of-it's easy to make a pup/dog tired by letting them retrieve tennis balls until they wear out-but it will create a dog who will be overly ball obsessed. Balance their exercise with other things, too-things that stimulate the brain as well as their body. Go to obedience class and practice lots. Dogs like having stuff to do and are happy when they know they do it well. The best indicator of the temperament of your future dog is to get references from other puppy owners who also keep their pups in the house, and see how they are doing. The breeder can be a great help to you in picking the right pup.


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

Cindy, are your children hyper? If so, then your dog will also be hyper. You control what happens in your house be they two legged or four legged. House rules must be inforced in either species.

I have been blessed to have had some of the highest titled field labs as guests in our home and they are a joy and a pleasure to be around. I have also had the misfortune to have had wild children too and neither one is a pleasure to be around I adore good children and good dogs. Just be sure that when you take them out to 'work' or 'play' that you have the door opened quickly or they might make a new door in your house. LOL Even when you are outside for play or work you must have control of your dog. 

OBEDIENCE begins the day you bring you new pup home and you must be consistent in love, work and play. No one wants to be around a hyper child or dog and that is your job to see that the foundation is laid at the very beginning. OH, yes, color has nothing to do with anything, it is in the breeding.

My favorite saying is this, "If people were as careful in breeding themselves as a responsible breeder is in breeding dogs then this would be a much better world and a lot fewer inhabitants".


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

CWatson said:


> ... I just worry that I'm going to bring the puppy home and it's going to be a whirlwind of craziness that destroys my home and eats my children. (Really, some of the show breeders make out like a field bred dog in novice hands will turn into a gremlin.)


Cindy, how old are your kids? Are THEY into dogs? Sorry if I've missed that part. I think that should factor into how much "dog" you want too. There's nothing worse than having the rescue inquiries from folks that bought a nicely pedigreed dog that is not loved by the whole family because the dog is the wrong personality. Case in point (and it involves a dog that is related to the pedigree you are looking at, btw):

Family of 4, "dad" works, mom stays home and kids are in their mid/late teens now. About 4 yrs ago, I was in the guy's office and he was looking for a choc male to hunt with and just be a family dog. He pulled up some websites, and one had a rather "hot" looking pedigree that he was most interested in. I looked at it and probably did the ****** eyed thing that you are getting from the show breeders.  I asked him just "how much" hunting he was planning to do w/ the dog. Also if he would be using a pro trainer (since his time would be limited) and was he interested at all in training for hunt tests or field trials -- he indicated if the dog was good enough, maybe.... Okay then! This may work. His kids were older (I personally worry about placing higher geared pups w/ families w/ young kids because I think mom has enough on her plate and school activities consume so much time anymore) and it sounded like the whole family was for the idea. So they paid some $1600 for the pup, plus air fare. Fast forward to now--- the dog is almost 4 yo, barks all day (is outside most of the day), because the wife and kids don't like the dog because he won't listen to them. Only the guy. So now they are about to move, have this dog w/ this wonderfully "hot" pedigree that has QAA etc littermates, that they've already bred (because he's got good genes don't ya know) that they may end up placing because his barking behavior is not going to mesh w/ the new neighborhood. And he only hunts 1% of his year... and the rest of his family hates the dog. To be honest, it didn't sound like he was too thrilled w/ him either. At the time, I had just had a litter sired by a multiple CH/MH/GMHR and my 3/4 show/field bred mellower, yet smart CDX JH agility titled girl which would have been a MUCH better fit for him and his family (though mine were sold, but I was happy to direct him to similar litters). Esp in retrospect knowing now the reality of the family situation. 

So again, just be realistic of your situation, now and in the future. Go to events as suggested above (add agility to your list-- lots of kids are having a ball w/ that). See if the lightbulb goes off in your kid's heads. Maybe they'd want to do 4H or such w/ the pup. And if not, buy a mellower pup from mellower lines. If you want to email me, I may be able to steer you to some litters in your area. I have a hard time believing that show bred litters are more $ than field in your area-- they aren't generally here. Again, good luck. I do rescue, so I do see the dark side more than I wish to. Anne


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

CWatson said:


> Awesome! I didn't know Drake's owner was on here... Sorry, Scott, I woulda asked you first!
> 
> It sounds like he's got the temperament we're looking for, then. So maybe this could work...
> 
> ...


Cindy, it appears noone has answered as to knowledge of your pups bitch, Rose.
I know nothing about Rose. However you say her sire was Gates. He was a very nice FC-AFC dog, that was out of one of the best breedings in FT history. His sire was Lean Mac who was a 4 time National Amateur Champion, and is generally considered to be the greatest sire in FT history. His Dam was another National Champion in Hattie McBunn. Gates had a number of great FT titled full siblings.
Do you have any info on the bottom[maternal] side of your pups dam?

Let me close by saying that show bred labs are ALWAYS fat, lazy, stupid "kegs on legs"

Happy now?


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

First of all the workd HYPER is a human word and seldom applies to any dog or puppy. As others have said and you have read words like active, driven, hot, highly focused, needs a job, etc. tells me that is a dog that needs more than daily exercise or a walk around the block. Obedience training that challenges their mind and body and not all at once but several times a day. Several short training sessions are much more productive than one long one each day. 

When price for a puppy is the driving factor then your picking the wrong puppy for your family. If your not going to hunt or do field trials etc then you sure don't need a pup from highly titled parents or grandparents. It would be a waste of a good puppy. 

Yes we all want the best pup we can get but all those guarentees you get on a pup and titles on parents come with a price. That is because it costs lots of money to get all those medical clearences on parents and grandparents along with titles on a pedegree too. 

There are plenty of wonderfully breed Chocolate Lab pups around for pets at a pet price if you will work with some breeders. Maybe even an older pup that was kept by the breeder and now the breeder wants to sell for less. Many times they will sell for a very reasonable price for the quality of breeding that it has. 

There is also the Lab rescue. Most labs today in rescue programs are great pup/dogs that because of todays economy need new homes. Most rescue dogs just needed more training that the owners at the time did not do, couldn't afford or didn't have time for.

All pups and dogs need much more training than just a few weeks of puppy training. Yes training before 6 months old is necessary then also after 6 months old and again after 12 to 18 months old too to have a well trained family dog. Training is both for YOU and YOUR pup/dog and an on going process during life to maintain and have the wonderful family house dog you want. 
Reconsider your options and I am sure you will find a dog to your liking for a price you can afford.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> It would be a waste of a good puppy.


Sorry, but if a puppy gets a good home and is loved and never runs a test, and gets to play in a lake his whole life I am happier than with the wannabe that takes the dog and ruins it by throwing bumpers at his head (blame it on the little evil voices), washes it out, and complains it's the breeders fault. A good puppy is never wasted on a good home.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi Cindy

I was not a knowledgable dog owner when I got my first field bred lab. She was not "well" bred, but field lines none the less.

One thing I will say she was a lot of energy, not crazy, but required more exercise than our previous dogs. However once we got her in a class, the world settled right into place. I think a field dog needs a job. Be it hunting, obedience classes, agility whatever you choose, they are happiest when they are working for you. 

Now I have two field bred goldens and one more field bred lab. Yup my life is hopping but I wouldn't have it any other way. 

If you just want a dog, to lay at your feet while you watch TV, to "just" be a pet, I don't know field breeding is what you are looking for.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

My personal experience is "yes" *in general*, conformation bred dogs are quieter in the house then field bred dogs.

I didn't believe until I purchased a couple of conformation bred dogs and lived with them. It made me realize how "busy" my field bred dogs are. Not all my field bred dogs were busy but many were.

Like Anne I try to see what a family really needs as opposed to what they say they want. I select the puppies for the client not the other way around. I did once let the puppy owners pick their own puppy. What a freak'n nightmare. No More!

"Give me the boldest bad ass puppy you've got",, from a client who has 4 kids under 10 years of age and he and his wife work all day... Yea,,, ahhh ha,,, I don't think so...

Angie


----------



## dogshom (Mar 16, 2010)

Cindy:

I have a field bred lab-he is my first lab, but not my first dog. I compete in agility and like VERY high energy dogs for lots of reason, one being I am sort of high energy myself. When I went to look at the litter (a friend recommended this breeding to me knowing what I wanted) I was blown away by how active the puppies were and how coordinated at such an early age. My dog has been everything I wanted in a performance dog-high energy, smart, athletic, responsive-just a great all around dog-for an experienced owner.

He would be a nightmare for a person unprepared for his energy, brains and drive. I've spent a huge amount of time training him and making sure his exercise needs are met in a positive way. But I don't mind because I knew what I wanted and don't mind pushing myself. I think my dog would be totally crazy if he had gone into a home where people thought an 8 week obedience course was enough or a walk to the park in the evenings would be adequate exercise. 
My advice would be to really think about how you see yourself spending time with your dog one year from now, two years from now, etc. If you want the nice calm lab who can go with you to the the kids soccer games or leave loose in the house while you grocery shop or spend time helping your kids with homework, talk to the breeder about how what you are looking for-he/she is in the best position to tell you what the pups will be like. There are tons of labs out there-many,many breeders do all the health checks you could want.
Good luck-it's a great breed!
Kathy


----------



## Mark L (Mar 22, 2010)

Ok, I'll throw in an opinion that is probably not worth much.

In the past, I had a Golden that was out of great field champion lines on his sire's side. He would have been served much better with someone who would have used/trained him for HT or Trials instead of having him as a pet who hunted a few times a year. He was definitely more dog then I should have had. He was so "underworked", that he was continually chewing up stuff to be busy, even though I did spend time with him. He just needed it too much.

This time around, I found a YLF who is AKC registered with no history of titles for either Confirmation or Field Work. I did not want to waste another great dog on my inexperience. That being said, we will be entering our first hunt test in a few weeks, and I think she will do great. She has far exceeded my expectations, and she is great both in training and lying around the house.

I would just say that there are plenty of great dogs out there either through rescues, or local breeders who just have "loved" labs as pets. 

Either way, good luck with you decision. 

Mark


----------



## gdluck (May 27, 2005)

Since you are really just looking for a pet and have no plans to hunt or run field trials why not save a MUTT from the pound or a rescue? There are seveal people here that rescue dogs.

Shoot one of the best threads on here was about a stray found in the freezing cold. look up pup-pup.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

You have to keep them busy and exercised all the time. We were looking at used cars yesterday (new 0nes too expensive). Another younger couple came in and they had a German Shorthaired Pointer. When they got out they had the leash on their dog. The lady had the dog's E collar on as well. I had my older 8 yo loose, called him and held onto him while we talked. She told me her dog was wild and jumped up on people etc. I said that my dog had mucho energy and just ran and ran. We introduced the dogs as Blackie is quite a congenial dog as well as hyper. Blackie outran and out did her dog. But they had a great time playing and exploring. The lady was really shocked when I told her he was 8 yo and busy busy all the time. She was hoping that her dog would settle but I think she got a shock seeing an 8yo full of beans. It just means that people really need to pay attention to what kind of dog they are buying, their pedigree and are they prepared for this kind of energy level. I have gotten so use to it and I know I am going to be out for several hours a day training or letting them have fun. Good luck!


----------



## Aussie (Jan 4, 2003)

They are not hyper, just offer a lot of behaviors.


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Yep, busy, busy, busy. The two yellows on the pillows, MH/QAA sired, son of Lean Mac. Dam not titled, total field behind her. Black in the middle is NFC Prize daughter. Other yellow is FC AFC Hilltops Hayseed daughter. The chocolate is MH sired.









Black on the left is Cosmo daughter. The rest are HT/FT, except the chocolate on the right, who is 11 here, bench on top, field bottom, most destructive dog I've ever, ever had, as well as the most health issues, good thing she had us hook, line & sinker from day one or she'd not have been around long.









So I guess if someone wants a Lab for a pet, they are not to be allowed a field bred Lab that is smart, athletic and likes to play. They either have to go the pigador route because the basic Lab traits have been bred out of them so they are good to just lay in the house with minimal input from the owners, sort of an ornamental Lab if I'm getting this right. Or the British route because we all have heard that hype. Or a byb breeder or rescue so they aren't wasting a "good" puppy. 
Please be advised that the above post is tongue and cheek  I just find it sort of ironic that field Labs are typically touted as the best of the best on this forum while bench and byb breeders are discounted repeatedly as doing a disservice to the breed, but when someone wants a pet Lab, where are they told to go? The OP's question was if field Labs are too hyper for a pet. Some will be, some won't. Same for if the Lab is bench, British or any blend of them all. Advising a pet owner to stay away from field Labs on a generality only promotes the hyper hype. Pet owners need to be responsible owners or they don't deserve ANY kind of dog other than a stuffed toy. Owning a pet is a privilege, not a right and if the breeder is doing their job, they screen accordingly.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Aussie said:


> They are not hyper, just offer a lot of behaviors.


I love it!
I always think how surprised bench people would be if they know how often we hear, "what kind of Labs do you have because we don't want one of those short legged dogs". I think there is a lesson in here and it's *not* don't place an FC sired puppy with a family. FC Candlewoods Meet Joe Black was a sire that produced wonderful dogs. People just Love them. I don't think a sire should be discriminated against for one unruly dog, not knowing what was done or not done with him, and not knowing the bitch side. I do think breeders need to screen the buyers thoroughly. I think there are a number of people that breed to an FC and advertise "FT potential", who have never run a FT, hoping to get them into FT homes and they don't have a chance, so with only a couple of pups spoken for in a litter, they sell the pups to anyone that will get them off their hands. One must know and understand their potential to actually get pups in FT hands. Field trialers tend to buy from other bitches they have seen run or take a stud fee puppy from a good bitch. Working on an FC with a couple of senior passes is not going to cut it. That's not saying it can't happen in the right hands, but with the cost of training, people buy what has the best potential and least risk. If you place pups in FT homes you have the great chance of them being washed out and sold, hopefully to a good home. If a breeder has been around a long time they usually have been working with their bitch lines and know how to tweak them; after all, most of us actually do live with our dogs, and I would never select a hyper dog to live with-I select what I like to live with.


----------



## allydeer (May 11, 2008)

it may not be so called hyper but maybe it's should be called drive and desire .and i'll take drive and desire any day of the week over slow calm no going. i like a dog that on the edge just my 2 cents .


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

I believe that I am familiar with the female side of the pup that you are interested in bringing home. If Rosie's dam has the call name ECHO, you will get a really nice dog for your family. The breeder sent Echo to her sister who is a member of our HT club. The sister trained and eventually bred her to High Tech CEO. 

I have seen several of the breeder's dog at our training sessions when she visited her sister in Texas and they are low key and just really nice dogs. I would not classify either ECHO or the other dogs I have seen as hyper or unacceptable for your family.

If this info sounds right, I also can tell you about at least one of Rosie's littermates...I do not own him but did see him when that owner was in Texas.


----------



## Nicole (Jul 8, 2007)

Go visit dogs of each type in their home and see which you prefer. My completely show bred dogs are anything but lazy couch potatoes, but they are not constantly busy. Whether a nicely field bred dog can be a good pet for the average person (not hunting, not wanting to compete and not wanting to spend hours upon hours a day training and keeping a busy dog entertained) I don't know, as it's not the look of a dog I want to live with. 

OP...money aside, which TYPE of dog do you prefer?


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a whole bunch of field bred Labs in the house and I most certainly do not spend hours and hours daily exercising and training. I could, but I really don't like cold and snow. When it's nice, they get to run with the ATV around the back field. In the midst of one of our lovely winters, the most they do is go out and air for a while and back in the house. Even my ones actively running HT in season have had zero training since before xmas. I try and work my young ones a little on yardwork/puppy stuff on a regular basis because they are at the really formative age, under 6 months, but even that is hardly hours and hours keeping them busy all day every day. Otherwise, they are hanging out in the house, taking turns loose while the big dogs are put up. Youngsters are crated, xpenned when not supervised. They have bones and toys for entertainment & chewing. We who have field Labs actually do manage to have lives outside of keeping our dogs on the go nonstop to keep the edge off so they don't destroy our houses. And yeah, they are just too hard on the eyes as well. Give me a well-built classic looking Lab over a cumbersome stockyard animal anyday.


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

Nicole said:


> Go visit dogs of each type in their home and see which you prefer. My completely show bred dogs are anything but lazy couch potatoes, but they are not constantly busy. Whether a nicely field bred dog can be a good pet for the average person (not hunting, not wanting to compete and not wanting to spend hours upon hours a day training and keeping a busy dog entertained) I don't know, as it's not the look of a dog I want to live with.
> 
> OP...money aside, which TYPE of dog do you prefer?


Without getting into the idea of "which type", I have this comment: 

Labradors are/were sporting dogs. That means that they have and can be used for hunting. It does not mean that they unacceptable as family companions. For those folks who cannot live with a healthy, inquisitive, intelligent large dog, then you should choose another breed. As with all canines, training is important! Don't buy this breed if you are not willing to train or have it trained in all basic obedience commands. Also, don't intend to just put it in the backyard. Crate train it for "time outs" if needed and and teach it to live with you and your family.

The labrador is loving, intelligent, protective, a great companion and a wonderful family member. Over 40 years, we have had this active breed with our sons - from babies to adults. They all have gone through basic obedience and have lived with our family - in the house. 

To those folks who have changed the breed so that is NOW two types (so that you don't have to do anything with this breed) - shame on you! More than enough said...


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

There is another point to be made that some people don't understand-Labs want to be with you in the house as a family member. If they are in a garage or run they can make a ruckus, bark, and fence run and appear very hyper. Take the same dog in the house and they are mello as can be. I can vouch for this with several of my dogs and that's why I insist my puppies are family members. If I hear the puppy will stay in a kennel outside, they can buy a dog from someone else. I have no problem with people putting them outside when they work, acclimated only and older, and then coming in with the family at night.

Thanks SueLab with the info on the dam-I figured it was that way because she came from an intelligent, loving, stable line of field females


----------



## hotel4dogs (Aug 2, 2010)

there's a huge difference between high drive and hyper and a lot of people don't seem to make the distinction. A well bred lab or golden should be high drive, but not hyper.
Too many people that I have encountered use "field bred" as an excuse for hyper (these are people with pet labs and goldens), in most of these cases it's really just the result of poor breeding, not "field breeding". 
A hyper dog can't sit in a blind or boat all day, they're missing the "off switch".
Just my humble and often wrong opinion.


----------



## SueLab (Jul 27, 2003)

hotel4dogs said:


> there's a huge difference between high drive and hyper and a lot of people don't seem to make the distinction. A well bred lab or golden should be high drive, but not hyper.
> Too many people that I have encountered use "field bred" as an excuse for hyper (these are people with pet labs and goldens), in most of these cases it's really just the result of poor breeding, not "field breeding".
> A hyper dog can't sit in a blind or boat all day, they're missing the "off switch".
> Just my humble and often wrong opinion.


That was one of the main points in the Bill Hillmann training seminar that I attended AND is one of the main ideas in his training tape...teaching the dog when it needs to be under control and when it does not need to be under control......


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Too many people sterio type. When choosing a pup you must look at the lines and previous pups from the sire and dam. Since you are looking at Drake pups I will focus on that. We have whelped 2 Drake litters and are waiting on the third for St Patty's day. These were crosses with Jazztime/Lean Mac girls. These are incredibly mellow pups that have on off switches. Birdy with all the drive you could imaging. However; I call them Superbowl pups, you can cradle them like a baby in your arms and they will watch the game with you, just kicked back as kicked back gets. Very smart & easy to train. They steady easily and watch their birds go down then run like crazy when released. This is indicative of a lot of Jazztime pups and we know Scott and Drake enough to know this is true of Drake as well. I would recommend Drake pups to *any home*. We have a 9 week old in the house now waiting to be placed and he is the nicest little pup as far as temperment that I have ever seen. 



Moral of the story is Yes bloodlines matter look at the parents without a steriotype of field or bench. Keep plenty of toys and chewables around for any lab. Lab proof the house, and before you buy ANY dog. Plan an activity that you will do with the pup and you will be rewarded 10 fold. If you want to see photos of young and old Drake pups scroll down the attached page.

http://rattlingridgelabs.com/Upcoming_Litters.html

Sorry for the spelling above my dogs jumped on my lap several times and my keyboard is missing 25% of the keys


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

ErinsEdge said:


> There is another point to be made that some people don't understand-Labs want to be with you in the house as a family member. If they are in a garage or run they can make a ruckus, bark, and fence run and appear very hyper. Take the same dog in the house and they are mello as can be. I can vouch for this with several of my dogs and that's why I insist my puppies are family members. If I hear the puppy will stay in a kennel outside, they can buy a dog from someone else. I have no problem with people putting them outside when they work, acclimated only and older, and then coming in with the family at night.


Another very valid point, my own would be bonkers if kenneled all the time. The reason they are good, IMO, is that they are in the house with their people. That same crew on the furniture, if kept kenneled and not part of the family, oh yes, they'd very likely be pacing, barking lunatics. But, we were gone most of the day yesterday, coming home once for a few hours to air the dogs, most of whom are loose in the house, the unreliable youngsters crated. It was not a problem.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Too many people that I have encountered use "field bred" as an excuse for hyper (these are people with pet labs and goldens), in most of these cases it's really just the result of poor breeding, not "field breeding".
> A hyper dog can't sit in a blind or boat all day, they're missing the "off switch".
> Just my humble and often wrong opinion.


Agree, there can be genetic influences (dog aggression, separation anxiety, etc come to mind) but far more common from what I see are problems resulting from their *environment: * a lack of early socialization, TRAINING, consistency and mental work (ie a job). 

The same pup that may be a pain for a busy family home would likely be a jewel if put w/ most folks on this forum-- who are motivated to train and work the dog in the field or wherever. It really comes down to the buyer being honest w/ himself on what (besides color and maybe sex) is important to them, and good puppy evaluation/placement by the breeder. 

Unfortunately not everyone who buys a lab understands the genetic diversity available within the breed, let alone the impact of training and structure on that first 6 -12 mos. Even service organizations who use much more "mellow" Labs in their breeding programs start their training programs at 8 wks. Those dogs wouldn't likely make good field trial dogs due to their genetic make up, but they are still Labradors. It's really the beauty of the breed-- there is something there for everyone.


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

SueLab said:


> Without getting into the idea of "which type", I have this comment:
> 
> Labradors are/were sporting dogs. That means that they have and can be used for hunting. It does not mean that they unacceptable as family companions. For those folks who cannot live with a healthy, inquisitive, intelligent large dog, then you should choose another breed. As with all canines, training is important! Don't buy this breed if you are not willing to train or have it trained in all basic obedience commands. Also, don't intend to just put it in the backyard. Crate train it for "time outs" if needed and and teach it to live with you and your family.
> 
> ...


I just don't understand the impetus behind show Labs. They look like barrels on legs(short) and can't do much. How many bench bred Labs are used as bomb dogs? I have Cosmo, an AFC, who is leggy with a running weight of about 90-92 lbs., and people, on occasion, exclaim, when they first see him, "HE'S BEAUTIFUL". (One judge said "he's really a classic looking Lab, except when he's running this blind" LOL)Yet he'd probably be dismissed out of hand in the show ring. But maybe I'll give it a try. Can't believe show puppies are so much more than field trial pups.


----------



## dogshom (Mar 16, 2010)

Rainmaker said:


> Another very valid point, my own would be bonkers if kenneled all the time. The reason they are good, IMO, is that they are in the house with their people. That same crew on the furniture, if kept kenneled and not part of the family, oh yes, they'd very likely be pacing, barking lunatics. But, we were gone most of the day yesterday, coming home once for a few hours to air the dogs, most of whom are loose in the house, the unreliable youngsters crated. It was not a problem.


Amen to that-I'm sure mine would be a wacko if he were left in the back yard or garage or crate. He simply needs an outlet for his physical and mental energy-since he gets that, he's a great dog, but still not a dog for someone who wants a finished pet after 8 weeks of training.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

Since both "extremes" live in my house I'm going to way in.
More than anything ALL labs need training and discipline. I always stress to everyone that my dogs(be they field or show lines) are the way they are due to training.
Labs need a structured life no matter what their breeding.
Labs, as a breed are high energy and mischivious if left to their own devices.
MY field labs are just as calm in the house as the show labs.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

I think it is also important to remember that there are many more genetics in play than just the sire or just the dam... If someone recommended a puppy to me purely based on it's sire OR dam, it just wouldn't be a very good recommendation. Just like so many of us know of litters of puppies from 2 OFA excellent/normal (hips/elbows) parents where 3/4 of the puppies ended up with dysplasia (hips and/or elbows), there are many times when personalities of a puppy may be nothing like it's sire or dam. I recently had a boy here sired by one of my dogs who was a complete handful in spite of being raised in a house with another lab and a new baby. Busy, busy, busy- never settled down, was always moving. He was here for a week, and when he went back home I was *finally* able to rest. I know many folks who love that type of dog, but I'm not one of them- I work full time and just don't have the energy, LOL. BTW, I do work 6 days a week but my dogs go to work with me, so they are basically there with me constantly (though are also fine loose at home or even in a crate for long periods of time if need be such as when traveling for competitions).

That dog's sire is active but usually sleeping when indoors- He's currently training toward his senior hunter title with my friend Bill. The dog that was visiting, in this case, was definitely his mother's son. I know the dam well and she's just as much of a handful at now, 9 years of age. Never stops.

Another new stud dog I have here is now 2 years old and the most quiet, mellow, gentle dog I know. He is the stereotypical Labrador featured on a greeting card laying on a rug in front of the fireplace. . Hadn't ever been swimming before I got him a few weeks ago and hasn't ever been exposed to birds. When I took him to field training last Sunday, he quietly watched all the other dogs run marks with interest. Took him out for some bumpers at the end and he loved it!

BTW, these are all bench dogs. 

In both types you can get individuals you can live with and those you can't. Sometimes you can't determine what a personality will be based on sire/dam alone. A good, reputable breeder isn't just out to sell dogs- they want to perfectly match the puppy with it's new family if at all possible. If there isn't a puppy that has the personality to fit in well with your family, then a good breeder will tell you so and refer you to a different litter. That's because a reputable breeder will take any dog/puppy they've bred back into their homes at any point in their life if you can no longer keep them. No breeder wants to get an older puppy/adult back because they just didn't fit well into their new family...

As long as you're completely honest with your wants/desires and what home/family life will be for your new puppy... And as long as you choose a reputable breeder... You will be just fine. Clearances are very important (and reputable breeders do them) but in the grand scheme of things, temperament and personality will be much more important for a pet.


----------



## Jeffrey Towler (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi

To each his own, I prefer high drive Field Labs and Field Bred ESS.I also love the way they look. It is hard for me to imagine someone not liking the way our Field Labs, ESS are muscled up, the shape of their heads or there make the retrieve at any cost attitude.

It's a lot harder to put the drive into a dog, than to get a lot of drive under control  

If someone is looking for just a pet, I would prefer they rescue a dog at the shelter.I will try to put my pups in either hunting or Hunt Test homes.

Regards
JT


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

This is a great thread...


----------



## CWatson (Feb 5, 2011)

OP here...

WOW! That was way more feedback than I expected! Thank you all so much! I'm so impressed with your dedication to the breed!

I think we are going to get an older dog instead of a puppy. One of my husband's friends knows a breeder who has a 2 1/2 year old female who is being retired early because she's apparently infertile. We were able to talk to her vet, and he says she's still perfectly healthy. She was raised in the house with children, so I feel comfortable having her around mine. (11, 9, and 6 yrs old) She's even been PennHip tested already, and she's in the 70th percentile! I like this idea a lot, because we get to meet HER, and see exactly what her personality is like. We're going next weekend to see her- I'm so excited!  

I can't believe this thread is 7 pages long! It's amazing to me that you all care so much about making sure that puppies go into the right homes! Even if you don't agree with each other, you all CARE so much! I love it! 

Thanks again,
Cindy

BTW, this girl doesn't have a single hunt, field, or show title in her pedigree.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

CWatson said:


> I think we are going to get an older dog instead of a puppy.


I think this sounds like a wonderful idea, Cindy- good for you! I hope everything turns out exactly as you hope!  Keep us updated!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats!

FOM


----------



## Laura McCaw (Jul 28, 2010)

Two of our best labs that I have ever had the fortune to have in our family never had a single hunt, field or show title in their pedigree also. In my honest opinion, I do not like backyard breeders, BUT I do think there is a spot for those to be bred specifically for family and nothing else, meaning no titles at all to show for their breeding.

Do not get me wrong, titled parents, grand-parents, etc... they also all make wonderful loving companions also, but I do not think you should not be able to breed your lab if it has nothing to show for as long as you are sticking to the breed standards, not in it for the money, AND ALL health clearances are a "go". I might get bashed for this, but just my opinion.

I hope this girl works for you and your family!!


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

CWatson said:


> OP here...
> 
> WOW! That was way more feedback than I expected! Thank you all so much! I'm so impressed with your dedication to the breed!
> 
> ...


Congrats. Sounds like a good plan!!


----------



## CWatson (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks! I'm super excited. This is going to be the longest week ever. We've been showing the boys pictures of her online, and they're dying to meet her. She's a few hours away, and we want to have plenty of time to get to know her when we visit, so I'm laying down the law that we HAVE to wait until this weekend. Even my husband is ready to go tomorrow night! So we're looking at the pictures every hour or so, and arguing over who is going to be her favorite person. (Our oldest is pretty sure she's going to be "his" dog, but he's being nice and letting the youngest claim her. lol) I swear, if there was some way the boys could talk to her on the phone, they'd probably want to do that, too! 
I'll get back on here and update you all when we know for sure if we're going to get her or not. And maybe post a picture or two of MY dog. ('Cause really, she's going to like me best! )

Thanks again for all the advice!!

Cindy


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

I have worked with 8 Drake pups (FC AFC Way Da Go Call of the Wild).

1) None....zero....nada.....have been hyper.

2) 4 of them are full time house dogs. All.....every one......have been exceptional house dogs. No bouncing off the walls, no pacing etc. Come in, chill out and enjoy being with the family.

3) To date, none.....zero....nada.....have had any health issues. No retained testicles, no bite issues, no allergies issues etc.

4) As a breeder, I would breed a female to him again in a heart beat. 

5) Most of the litter that I had by Drake went to companion/hunting homes and people are THRILLED by their sweet personalities and willingness to comply. 

How many people who are throwing opinions out there on "field dogs" or "specific sires/dams" have actually TRAINED a puppy from the dog they are speaking about or TRAINED WITH one?

If the only experience you have, with a given dog's offspring, has been with pups under the age of 10 weeks....well you don't know JACK. 

WRL


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Most of the FC breedings, I have seen recently seem to be going more for dog that have off and on switches, and are extremely intelligent, they have to be to succeed in the super technical world of FT. Were-as years ago they were true fire-breathers, super dogs that needed to be continuously worked and kept in line, they had to be to survive their training. Training methods have improved. Todays FT dogs seem to be more biddable, it's hard to find that old school field trial dog. I wouldn't shy away from a field trial breeding, the Pirate and Viking puppies, I've seen are very calm and well manner, but still demons in the field. Still if your worried you might go more for a Hunt test breeding, they breed for calmness-control so a dog can be in a duck blind for hours, completely energize on a retrieve, then revert back to calm. Either way you'll have your hands full for 2+years, smart dogs invent ways to get into trouble.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

WRL said:


> I have worked with 8 Drake pups (FC AFC Way Da Go Call of the Wild).
> 
> 1) None....zero....nada.....have been hyper.
> 
> ...


Bravo...well said..


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

CWatson said:


> OP here...
> 
> WOW! That was way more feedback than I expected! Thank you all so much! I'm so impressed with your dedication to the breed!
> 
> ...


Coolness! I hope this is a great fit for your family!


----------



## Jerry Beil (Feb 8, 2011)

DMA said:


> We have a 9 week old in the house now waiting to be placed and he is the nicest little pup as far as temperment that I have ever seen.


Tell me more... Probably too far away, but our lab just passed away recently, and somewhat suddenly. We're looking for a nice pup.


----------

